# Easy Tablet Mount



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Just curious , but what are the laws governing that thing on your dashboard like if any .. 

Just a thought ..


----------



## 14rs (Feb 19, 2015)

Nothing illegal about it in Alberta the laws here state that it can't be programmed while the vehicle is being driven but the GPS program can be used with voice commands so no issue.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Many US states have laws governing visibility out the windshield.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I think my biggest concern is the smash and grab theft. You wouldn't want to leave your tablet there. And some might see the empty holder and break in anyway figuring you probably put it under the seat rather than take it with you. The ones in the dash may still appeal to thieves, but probably not the smash and grabers.


----------

